# "What's an Uber?"



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

Don't you just hate it when your fares call you an uber?

It's sounds kind of dehumanizing. Doesn't it?

Like some low creature you don't have to tip.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Did you just call them fares? Lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Did you just call them fares? Lol


AHAHAHAHAHAHA

Great catch Crack.

This is why we keep you around.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I think its the number one most depressing thing on the job, and that says alot


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> Don't you just hate it when your fares call you an uber?
> 
> It's sounds kind of dehumanizing. Doesn't it?
> 
> Like some low creature you don't have to tip.


My pax refer to me as UBER quite often and I take no offense. They are paying the fare so all is good.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> Don't you just hate it when your fares call you an uber?
> 
> It's sounds kind of dehumanizing. Doesn't it?
> 
> Like some low creature you don't have to tip.


They say it in the same tone as booger


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Don’t you wish your Pax was hot like me?

Don’t you wish your Pax would tip like me?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

2Cents said:


> View attachment 195656


ROFLMAO 2X


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Even when they use Lyft, they still call us Uber...::


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Don't you wish your Pax was hot like me?
> 
> Don't you wish your Pax would tip like me?


Don't you wish your Uber was hot like me?
Don't you wish you got tips like me?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Don't you wish your Uber was hot like me?
> Don't you wish you got tips like me?


Actually that pic on your profile is hottt!


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

2Cents said:


> Actually that pic on your profile is hottt!


Yeah that's Marilyn Monroe, she's super sexy.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Of course...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Yeah that's Marilyn Monroe, she's super sexy.





2Cents said:


> Actually that pic on your profile is hottt!


The picture you had before her was hot also.

Who was that?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> I think its the number one most depressing thing on the job, and that says alot


They Want an Uber ?
I'll Give them an Uber.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> The picture you had before her was hot also.
> 
> Who was that?


Me.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I want to see that one..


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

UberLady10001 said:


> Don't you just hate it when your fares call you an uber?
> 
> It's sounds kind of dehumanizing. Doesn't it?
> 
> Like some low creature you don't have to tip.


I get you....

Rider: Are you Uber?
Driver: No I'm Ray, your Uber driver.
Rider: Oh, okay.

Dude, Pal, Buddy, Boss and Bossman don't work either.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

They can call me Uber LOL 
I call them names too 
But I got respectable poeple so I be very humble with them and help them around as much as possible 
But with trash paxholes I will be their "Uber" alright


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

When they ask: "Are you an Uber?" I enthusiastically reply: "I *am* an Uber!!!"

I mean c'mon, I don't want to start the "business relationship" off on the wrong foot by being a grump.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Me.


Damn that's you?


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

You ber


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

2Cents said:


> Damn that's you?


I could be Malibu Barbie or I could be a 40 year old man Catfishing you all. Welcome to the internet. You can never be sure of anything.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I could be Malibu Barbie or I could be a 40 year old man Catfishing you all. Welcome to the internet. You can never be sure of anything.


Hey! Don't imply anything negative about ~40 yo men! I'm not bad looking myself.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I could be Malibu Barbie or I could be a 40 year old man Catfishing you all. Welcome to the internet. You can never be sure of anything.


As long as this is not you, we're good


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> Don't you just hate it when your fares call you an uber?
> 
> It's sounds kind of dehumanizing. Doesn't it?
> 
> Like some low creature you don't have to tip.


An Uber is supposed to give everything the passenger wants:

Auxiliary cords,

Candy, mints,

Tablets (seriously people stop this!)

Water bottles.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Who cares. Get in the damn car. Don’t do anything stupid or threatening. Get out when we get to your destination.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Hey! Don't imply anything negative about ~40 yo men! I'm not bad looking myself.


:/


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> An Uber is supposed to give everything the passenger wants:
> 
> Auxiliary cords,
> 
> ...


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Hey! Don't imply anything negative about ~40 yo men! I'm not bad looking myself.


I love 40 yo men, I'm just saying most would be disappointed if expecting a 20 yo female and then turns out... well... you know.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> I think its the number one most depressing thing on the job, and that says alot


Sticks and stones....

I took a job knocking doors in 2008. Talk about humiliating! "What do you do for a living?" "Uh, I'm a door to door salesman." But in 2009 I made $96k knocking doors. In 2010 I started a door knocking company. I would knock a door, and some Walmart wannabe with 6 kids in tow would answer the door, 300 pounds, dressed like shit, house smells like cat urine, and they would look down on ME cuz I was just some salesman. Little did they know 

If the money is there, you can call me anything you want. If Uber actually paid a reasonable amount, I would be proud to be an Uber driver. I might even put it on my resume.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

What's an Uber?

An unfortunate soul who missed out on the pot of gold in American life and waits around a Walmart parking lot in the forlorn hope that they will someday get pinged. Fondly remembering that one airport ride they got that one time when they made $25 whole dollars.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

UberLady10001 said:


> What's an Uber?


I'm not sure what it is but it sounds like a dangerously disgusting vile disease that doesn't kill you. It causes a lifetime of pain, misery and sucks it's host of everything remotely good in life. It seems to contradict the ability to pursue of happiness. It sounds deadlier than the Ebola virus. I wouldn't go near it. It could be contagious.


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

I occasionally have my riders say something to the effect of "hey, Mr. Uber Driver"

I respond with "My FATHER was Mr. Uber Driver...you can call me 'Dave".


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I could be Malibu Barbie or I could be a 40 year old man Catfishing you all. Welcome to the internet. You can never be sure of anything.


Are you "Jen" ?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Did you just call them fares? Lol


 When I was a cabbie, it was very common to call passengers fares.



UberLady10001 said:


> Don't you just hate it when your fares call you an uber?
> 
> It's sounds kind of dehumanizing. Doesn't it?
> 
> Like some low creature you don't have to tip.


Uber means over, or better than a Taxicab.

Uber started out as Black or a high end car, that depreciated through corporate greed. Speaking of X and XL classes.



thatridesharegirl said:


> I love 40 yo men, I'm just saying most would be disappointed if expecting a 20 yo female and then turns out... well... you know.


 Resource objects!


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> Don't you just hate it when your fares call you an uber?
> 
> It's sounds kind of dehumanizing. Doesn't it?
> 
> Like some low creature you don't have to tip.


Be bold & just address them as "Uber", too. Nothing wrong with that as they are _Uber riders_ 



thatridesharegirl said:


> I could be Malibu Barbie or I could be a 40 year old man Catfishing you all. Welcome to the internet. You can never be sure of anything.


The driver profile pic looks like Drew Barrymore.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Ribak said:


> My pax refer to me as UBER quite often and I take no offense. They are paying the fare so all is good.


Actually, they pay for a _portion_ of the fare. Uber's investors and us drivers pay the other portion.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

Spike72 said:


> I respond with "My FATHER was Mr. Uber Driver...you can call me 'Dave".


Dave? Dave's not here, man.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

It's fine they aks me if I'm Uber....NEVER fly the trade dress.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I just politely correct them: "That's 'UberBeemer', to you punk..."


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

My new favorite line is "masks are off in 2018 bro." my relationship with Uber is #metoo


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Great catch Crack.
> 
> This is why we keep you around.


This, and 5,000 other reasons!


----------



## Shaunizzle42 (Jul 27, 2017)

I picked up an old lady, her account says Jason, her grandson ordered her an Uber back to her nursing home. She gets in the car, I'm driving and she asks if I was a friend of Jason's. Yep, I'm Jason's friend, taking you back home. She gave me a new crisp $2 bill when I dropped her off. She still don't know what an Uber is.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> Even when they use Lyft, they still call us Uber...::


No different from all the people who call all copiers "xerox" or all tissue paper "kleenex" - if Lyft had been the first dominant rideshare, then everyone would refer to all rides as "Lyfts"


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm to s


thatridesharegirl said:


> Don't you wish your Uber was hot like me?
> Don't you wish you got tips like me?


I'm too sexy for my Uber 
Too sexy for my Uber
No way I do Poober


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> Don't you just hate it when your fares call you an uber? It's sounds kind of dehumanizing. Doesn't it?


Not an issue. It's a given that you had already dehumanized yourself when you willingly signed on as a driver for Uber.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

prince was my profile pic along with a single letter for my name first year till anyone complained.

i dont want these pax knowing my name or anything about me

long as they tip they can call me whatever they want, words mean nothing actions do


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

"Chief" = instant cancel


----------



## hfreeman17 (Jan 4, 2018)

UberLady10001 said:


> Don't you just hate it when your fares call you an uber?
> 
> It's sounds kind of dehumanizing. Doesn't it?
> 
> Like some low creature you don't have to tip.


I had a drunk guy he other night kept saying, "Mr Uber! Mr Uber! I want you to be in my Instagram story!" It was kind of endearing but a little sad. He was so silly.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

I hate being called “the uber driver” 

It’s weird i know


----------



## UberMacTN (Jan 21, 2017)

When they refer to me as Uber I refer to them as Uber X. Or when they call me some derogatory name like chief, buddy, boss, boss man, captain, etc. I put it right back on them with the same verbage. It seems to get them thinking about what there doing.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

When pax ask if I am their uber I respond. “Are you uber pool or uber x?” It puts doubt in their mind as to whether or not I am their driver. I do this even though I almost never accept pool.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> When they ask: "Are you an Uber?"


I get asked, "are you Uber?".

The correct answer would be, "no, I am not a morally/ethically bankrupt money incineration machine".

Instead I just respond with, "Are you the fare?"


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

grabby said:


> Are you "Jen" ?


Nah, sorry bro.



RideshareinCali said:


> The driver profile pic looks like Drew Barrymore.


Thanks!


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Nah, sorry bro.
> 
> Thanks!


Didn't mean it as a compliment lol


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

RideshareinCali said:


> Didn't mean it as a compliment lol


Thank you!


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

No, I don't know them, so it's all good. Besides, what are they supposed to call us? I'd rather be called an "Uber" by a stranger than be called by my first name.



UberLady10001 said:


> Don't you just hate it when your fares call you an uber?
> 
> It's sounds kind of dehumanizing. Doesn't it?
> 
> Like some low creature you don't have to tip.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

My be next time I'll answer "no, I'm a human being named ____, using an ingenious smart phone app called Uber to transport you and your friends in my personal vehicle for a fraction of the price of a taxi. How may I help you?"


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I've been called uber guy and mr uber. Older people with some respect might at least refer to me as sir to get my attention.



Chris1973 said:


>


Great vid.

This following vid *EXPLETIVES WARNING* is from the movie he was in. It's really a decent movie and this song is truly special.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I feel worse for lyft marketing department ....even in lyft rides the pax always said "I'm in an Uber" when on the phone.

I don't think I ever heard one Uber person say I'm in a lyft, during a ride.....just something I noticed


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

2Cents said:


> View attachment 195859
> 
> As long as this is not you, we're good


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Thank you!


I like the grace and dignity with which you handle the forum's trolls.



MadTownUberD said:


> Hey! Don't imply anything negative about ~40 yo men! I'm not bad looking myself.


She's genuine - she thinks 40 is old


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I like the grace and dignity with which you handle the forum's trolls.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLady10001 said:


> Don't you just hate it when your fares call you an uber?
> 
> It's sounds kind of dehumanizing. Doesn't it?
> 
> Like some low creature you don't have to tip.


Pax; Are you my Uber?

Driver; *NO!!!







*


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Pax: Hi, are you uber?

Me: No, that is not my name.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

UberLady10001 said:


> Don't you just hate it when your fares call you an uber?


I was driving for Lyft once and a pax told their friend they were 'in an Uber'.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

What is worse than calling me "Uber" is "Driver". I had a pax from the ghetto (she is Caucasian) the other day call me "Driver", I raised an eyebrow and said "You can call me George, not Driver." she was quiet the rest of the trip. It just so happened that I picked her up after her appointment, she politely addressed me as "George" and we had a friendly conversation on the way back to apartment. ((Names have been changed to protect the Uber Driver.))

I do not know why calling me "Uber" or "Driver" is offensive, perhaps it is the over privileged tone in which it was delivered. I mean come on man! they have my name in the driver profile, use that!

But I also ask passengers who call me "Sir", to just call me "George". And they are saying "Sir" out of politeness and respect.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't give a damn F what they are calling me or addressing me. Be it driver, Uber, sir, Boss, mate,
Buddy, or Bro. 

I always wait till all sit in the car, buckle up. And if I'm happy I will drive. If not. I will just cancel " Do not charge rider" and "politely" ask them to get the F out of my car. 

If the trip already started. Raise eyebows and keep quiet will do the trick. If your total household income depend on Uber then best option is just quiet and drive. Loose Lips Sink Ship.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberLady10001 said:


> Don't you just hate it when your fares call you an uber?
> 
> It's sounds kind of dehumanizing. Doesn't it?
> 
> Like some low creature you don't have to tip.


Well.... You are an Uber. They could call you "desperate."  Why else would you drive people around for peanuts per mile?



backcountryrez said:


> Even when they use Lyft, they still call us Uber...::


Because they're usually the same car/drivers with both apps running. Look in the window of most TNC cars. Both stickers are in view.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

If I pick up any pax it is one ear out the other during the ride, especially in Austin where 90% of everyone is drunk or looking to get drunk, aside from the airport runs, if they outright say "hey uber" can you do this or "hey uber" can you do that, that puts a different twist on things, people are in their own worlds and on all kinds of medications or booze or drugs or have an agenda (that you are not in) and you are just getting them to it. Don't make it personal unless some asshole directly makes it personal, then make it personal. You are Uber, be the Uber


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I could be Malibu Barbie or I could be a 40 year old man Catfishing you all. Welcome to the internet. You can never be sure of anything.


It's the fantasy that makes it hard, to concentrate anyway. That's all that matters. Schrodinger's cat fish.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> Don't you just hate it when your fares call you an uber?
> 
> It's sounds kind of dehumanizing. Doesn't it?
> 
> Like some low creature you don't have to tip.


It's fine. It's easy to understand and not offensive in the least.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I could be Malibu Barbie or I could be a 40 year old man Catfishing you all. Welcome to the internet. You can never be sure of anything.


Probably the second option.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Ribak said:


> My pax refer to me as UBER quite often and I take no offense. They are paying the fare so all is good.


Or are they?


----------

